# Ksamml's betta journal



## ksamml (Jan 22, 2014)

I am new to fish keeping and had never owned a betta before. I bought my first boy Louis and fell in love. He had some issues with my neon tetras and had his tail nipped, my tetras were removed and since the incident I have read everything I could find on bettas and betta care. 









My Louis is a really sweetie, he will eat from my finger and will come up to the glass when I put my face close and watch me. I became obsessed with doing the best I possibly could do to make his home comfortable. 

When I bought Louis I had seen another beautiful betta who was a bit tatty. I decided to get Louis because he seemed like the safer option... but I couldn't get this other guy out of my head, when I went back to the store a week later he was still there and looking even more tatty. I decided I needed to get him. I looked around, found another tank and picked him up. 









Jamie, my new boy is very sweet too, he is curious about what I'm doing but also spends a lot of time swimming along the glass, back and forth. It worries me but I hope he will settle in. Jamie has six plants in his new home and a hollow log to hide in. He was lethargic when I got him but now zips around and seems happier. 









Both boys sit on my desk, one on either side, I am currently writing my masters thesis so am at my desk most of the time. It makes me happy to watch the little guys and I never thought that I would love them as much as I do. I just want to do everything I can to make their lives good.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Louis and Jamie are so cute and pretty! I beg they will live a very long and happy life!


----------



## ksamml (Jan 22, 2014)

*Flanked by bettas*

This is my desk space where I spend most of my day with my favourite boys either side of me


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ooh, looks nice and cosy! Yah I usually do all my homework by my 4 tanks in my room.


----------



## ksamml (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks sponge1234! 

I took these pictures of my Jamie tonight, I don't know how people manage to get their little guys to stay still. Mine are never in focus!


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Both boys are lovely, and so are their tanks! I'd never be able to have a tank on my desk, I'd just watch the fish and never get any work done!  Then again, I have A.D.D.
Good luck with your thesis!


----------



## emka (Oct 6, 2013)

What gorgeous boys! I definitely know the feeling of not being able to abandon those poor hurt fish at the store, lol - it's not an easy thing to pass up. And I'm definitely jealous of that desk setup; it looks like a really relaxing place to work. Good luck on that thesis!


----------

